# You look you post



## eFrigid

Lets have a thread with the same views as posts [email protected]

Don't be a poopd*ck


----------



## JBirdVegas

This will never work ... but fun idea


----------



## eFrigid

Oh this will


----------



## marleyinoc

crap. i looked.


----------



## ro6666lt

darn it, you got me... i'll play along...


----------



## eFrigid

GREAT SOMEONE ALREADY MESSED IT UP I COULD HAVE SWORE I WOULD GET AT LEAST 20 POSTS ON THIS IDEA I HATE YOU NON POSTERS!!!


----------



## Trenton

I looked.... check out this awesome story i just read about this dude that counter scammed an eBay scam artist..

 heres the article its kind of long but it gets good....the dude starts up a thread in some forum and has people in London steak out the guy...its neat


----------



## eFrigid

I want the fake macbook NAO!!!


----------



## Trenton

I have to confess I cheated earlier.and didn't post. Ill play by the rules now.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Why do I keep comming back here???


----------



## dickenam

I don't understand this thread.


----------



## eFrigid

JBirdVegas said:


> Why do I keep comming back here???


Because it sucks you in like crack cocain


----------



## Shemdroid

I looked.... I posted...... HEY YOU.......... POST AGAIN!!!!!!!!

I want the fake mac book too


----------



## Trenton

I'll be back


----------



## x13thangelx

i wont


----------



## Trenton

I'm back what did I miss? oh okay.


----------



## eFrigid

I love this thread even though it's robbed you damn non posters

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trenton

Hey, you! Post or else!


----------



## Shemdroid

Trenton said:


> Hey, you! Post or else!


Hey can you gimme a link or two where i can start learning how to theme. i have come up with a "template" i would lime to base some work aroind but i have this tiny little problem..... I dont have the slightest clue how to make a theme or a rom or anyhing.... Heres a pic of how i have my launcher set up. I would lile to create a whole theme based on the layout not on the icons. the icons are borrowed from various themes.









The lil cm guy on bottom is the app drawer. the arrow opens/closes the dock bar. swype down in the center drops the notification menu down. swype up in the middle removes the notification bar. its very minimalist and aesthetically pleasing at the same time (to me anyway). tell me what you think.


----------



## eFrigid

http://androidforums.com/android-themes/347967-tutorial-theming-walkthrough-v-1-a.html


----------



## Shemdroid

Thanx man


----------



## eFrigid

You're certainly welcome buddy don't use it all in one night. SAVIOR IT YOU BEAST


----------



## johnfranckiv

As a vzw employee with six galaxy nexus on hand... f. Delays....


----------



## eFrigid

johnfranckiv said:


> As a vzw employee with six galaxy nexus on hand... f. Delays....


LIES!! LIES AND SLANDER!


----------



## Trenton

Shemdroid said:


> Hey can you gimme a link or two where i can start learning how to theme. i have come up with a "template" i would lime to base some work aroind but i have this tiny little problem..... I dont have the slightest clue how to make a theme or a rom or anyhing.... Heres a pic of how i have my launcher set up. I would lile to create a whole theme based on the layout not on the icons. the icons are borrowed from various themes.
> 
> View attachment 12151
> 
> 
> The lil cm guy on bottom is the app drawer. the arrow opens/closes the dock bar. swype down in the center drops the notification menu down. swype up in the middle removes the notification bar. its very minimalist and aesthetically pleasing at the same time (to me anyway). tell me what you think.


I recommend setting up linux on your computer to start out....and then check this out

this is a great script that will setup your environment for theming on linux...including java apktool and everything in one click. 

and this is a good thread about Tmobile theme engine themes ( the title says non linux users but idk why, its the same thing)

and your home screen looks cool....

heres mine










new ADW EX swipe up = open app drawer swipe down = show/hide dock


----------



## eFrigid

thats hawt!









here was my old dell streak homescreen


----------



## eFrigid

And before that!


----------



## Trenton

Oh nice... blank icons on that second one? What launcher?


----------



## eFrigid

adw







just use transparent icons


----------



## dickenam

eFrigid said:


> And before that!


this here is gangster as a mf..


----------



## eFrigid

dickenam said:


> this here is gangster as a mf..


That's what she said


----------



## JBirdVegas

I don't understand why I can't stop looking @ this thread


----------



## dickenam

eFrigid said:


> That's what she said


She said nothing of the sort...


----------



## Shemdroid

Boobs!


----------



## eFrigid

dickenam said:


> I don't understand why I can't stop looking @ this thread


It's the best I knw


----------



## davidnc

Im winning this thread too


----------



## Trenton

Spaghetti !!


----------



## Shemdroid

Trenton said:


> I recommend setting up linux on your computer to start out....and then check this out
> 
> this is a great script that will setup your environment for theming on linux...including java apktool and everything in one click.
> 
> and this is a good thread about Tmobile theme engine themes ( the title says non linux users but idk why, its the same thing)
> 
> and your home screen looks cool....
> 
> heres mine
> 
> new ADW EX swipe up = open app drawer swipe down = show/hide dock


Minimalist.... I like it!


----------



## eFrigid

Poop


----------



## dickenam

eFrigid said:


> Poop


Juice


----------



## arnshrty

I like turtles

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## eFrigid

dickenam said:


> Juice


Smoothie


----------



## Shemdroid

Poopjuice


----------



## eFrigid

Shemdroid said:


> Poopjuice


 lemonade


----------



## dickenam

u guyz r sum [email protected] sm3ll3rs, I [email protected] [email protected] f3ll3rs


----------



## eFrigid

does that fart smell like roses?


----------



## dickenam

eFrigid said:


> does that fart smell like roses?


a fart flavored rose
PS - that is one handsome devil...


----------



## eFrigid

hahaha


----------



## JBirdVegas

I almost backed out of the thread before posting


----------



## eFrigid

JBirdVegas said:


> I almost backed out of the thread before posting


You son of a bit... Lol

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## revosfts

eFrigid said:


> And before that!


Is that a daim style??

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------



## eFrigid

It's a wallpaper with transparent icons

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Shemdroid

Trenton said:


> I recommend setting up linux on your computer to start out....and then check this out
> 
> this is a great script that will setup your environment for theming on linux...including java apktool and everything in one click.
> 
> and this is a good thread about Tmobile theme engine themes ( the title says non linux users but idk why, its the same thing)
> 
> and your home screen looks cool....
> 
> heres mine
> 
> new ADW EX swipe up = open app drawer swipe down = show/hide dock


Hey i installed that themeRstudio and no icon showed up in my menus. Is there a terminal command to run it? im pretty new with linux.....


----------



## JBirdVegas

I love that we are "off topic" for the in an "off topic" thread


----------



## Shemdroid

Pretty sweet huh!?


----------



## eFrigid

Doesn't get any got damn better


----------



## JBirdVegas

Post post post


----------



## eFrigid

SWEET!


----------



## dickenam

You tell me to do things, I was ruuunninggg


----------



## Shemdroid

...............


----------



## JKoeringMN

dammit. I opened it and couldn't close it without posting. *sigh* So yeah, how bout them Minnesota Wild?


----------



## scooby0u812

i dont wanna look no mo


----------



## eFrigid

LOL

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JBirdVegas

this thread is my dirty little secret :-/


----------



## eFrigid

JBirdVegas said:


> this thread is my dirty little secret :-/


As it should be. We won't tell.

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JBirdVegas

I love my new nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eFrigid

JBirdVegas said:


> I love my new nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is it worth switching to Verizon?









Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JBirdVegas

I was on vzw so that was nice but my contract was up so whoever released first had my business. I would have left vzw for this phone and had no regrets ... so far

Also this is my first non physical keyboard and other than some auto correct BS it isn't a huge leap

Plus ICS is Sweet!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeman

This is fun idea bro.


----------



## Shemdroid

Wokkle dokkle.... THERE...... I posted........ Shut up!


----------



## stonehenge1861

Even though my fat fingers hit the wrong post, I decided to post anyways....


----------



## eFrigid

stonehenge1861 said:


> Even though my fat fingers hit the wrong post, I decided to post anyways....


As you should friend









Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Shemdroid

You all know you love posting in this thread just because its meaningless


----------



## JBirdVegas

Shemdroid said:


> You all know you love posting in this thread just because its meaningless


Guilty as charged

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam

JBirdVegas said:


> Guilty as charged
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


EZ waay to get the post count up


----------



## Gman

Dang, got me too!


----------



## zeeman

Fake macbook wooohhh


----------



## JBirdVegas

Crap it got sucked in again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eFrigid

im back guys!


----------



## Daybreak

I'm confused


----------



## ro6666lt




----------



## Gman

You look you post


----------



## Daybreak

ok, ok, I looked


----------



## JBirdVegas

damn you got me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eFrigid

HELL YA!


----------



## keebs

U caught me LQQKIN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

I guess I was looking to see what has happened since I looked last


----------



## JBirdVegas

Ummm happy new year!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

looking to see what changed


----------



## Heartbreak

I didn't look.


----------



## Gman

Me neither


----------



## droidvirzi

I refuse!!


----------



## sk3litor

Not really sure I get but I think I'm supposed to post something, so uuuh......."you come here often?"

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## dickenam

However this thread made it to 10 pages, I will never know...


----------



## Daybreak

not much has changed


----------



## Daybreak

I looked again to see what has changed?


----------



## dickenam

Daybreak said:


> I looked again to see what has changed?


Only u gypsy


----------



## JBirdVegas

damn it I just couldn't help my self I've been resisting the urge for a couple weeks now but the pressure of having an unread topic was too much


----------



## Gman

I guess I was due as well


----------



## m1l4droid

Okay, fine.


----------



## jellybellys

I looked... and now I have to post.


----------



## jellybellys

Wait... why did I just come back to this thread?


----------



## JBirdVegas

jellybellys said:


> Wait... why did I just come back to this thread?


^^ ditto


----------



## nocoast

,hai


----------



## frellingfrakker

Here's my post. Still rocking Liquid 3.2 as my DD and love it!


----------



## Gman

Couldn't stand the unread bubble


----------



## NatemZ

I'm confused


----------



## number5toad

son of a


----------



## jellybellys

Ok... I looked... I posted


----------



## Gman

I didn't look, seriously


----------



## Shemdroid

I tried not to look.... I swear..,..


----------



## Barf

I got suckered in by boredom.


----------

